# GTR R3X Concept



## iacoski (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey!

Firstly I'd like to say hello to all, it's my first post here.

and here is my own concept how the new GTR could look like (after face lift)

everything is done in PS, almost from scratch, from my own drawings, except copied parts like wheels, interior and part of front fender. 

hope U like it










high res (1600x1200) :

http://acn.waw.pl/iacoski/iac_skyline_r3X.jpg


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

what is amusing is that i prefer this to what is likely to make production. can you make the rear arches curve too? it looks mismatched to the front arches.

also can you make the C-pillar curve more so there's less of an angle at the top?

very good attempt.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice ,would like to see a rear spoiler and a back view but looks very good


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice


----------



## j77had (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks good! But prefer the look of the R34 GTR


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

hey looks pretty good.Any rear end designs?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, I'm gobsmacked by that, simply amazing what you can do these days.....


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

Absolutely fantastic piece of artwork. How long did it take?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

This is spot on.

Looks like a natural evolution of the R34, but with stylistic tweaks - exactly what you'd expect to see from an actual end-product design. Definitely needs a rear spoiler in my opinion, and possibly more "projector style" headlights (ala new Golf).

Stunning piece of work either way.

You haven't left Nismo much left to improve upon have you!


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Just looks like a photoshopped R34...


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

stu0x said:


> Just looks like a photoshopped R34...


not much gets past you


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Immediate thought was Evo, sorry....


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

awesome looking motor, i like it with the spoiler.. 
I agree with shadowninja on the rear arches tho


----------



## M-Spec (Mar 22, 2005)

wow you have some good skills, looks a lot like the r34 in a good way!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks good mate.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

excellent mate, i think the bootlid line could be shorter like a Mclaren F1 but this is a small point. i'd have one


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Awesome mate, pity it will never get into production, instead we have a v35!!


----------



## bigsi (May 21, 2005)

again the rear arches, aside from that i weeped when i saw it, truly fantastic pall, if ya made my r32 look like that id buy you a beer, or a vat of beer.....Fantastic


----------



## IMZO (Jun 22, 2004)

that is a truly brilliant attempt i hope that the new car looks more like that then there original concept!


----------

